# so close to a joke...



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Two men who had driven around several towns for hours after meeting in a bar ended up fighting after one of the men couldn't communicate directions clearly to the driver. 

Kent Hisey, 52, became frustrated by the difficulty of James Mills, who is deaf, in communicating directions, Valparaiso police said. They had driven from the Playboy Lounge in New Chicago to Portage, then Hobart _ where the 46-year-old Mills lives _ and finally to Valparaiso _ communities spread across two northwest Indiana counties about 30 miles southeast of Chicago. 

Hisey, who has two prosthetic legs, stopped his car at the Porter County Airport, got out and used his walker to go around to the passenger side, where he grabbed Mills to pull him from the car, police said. 

Mills allegedly pushed Hisey to the ground, causing him to hit his head. 

Paramedics arrived Thursday about 1:30 a.m. to treat Hisey's lacerations and take him to Porter Hospital. Police wrote a note to Mills informing him he was being arrested on a battery charge. 

Officers conducted a field sobriety test on Hisey. His blood-alcohol level registered 0.16 percent. Under Indiana law, the threshold for drunken driving is 0.08 percent. 

Both Hisey and Mills were taken to the Porter County Jail, where they were being held Friday morning. 





A guy with no legs in an all out brawl with a deaf guy. Ah, humanity.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Hey I did business cards for James Mills, from Hobart just last week. LOL small world. 
wait they work for the same place I did both of these guys business cards. I cant remember what company they work for though. I'll have to pilfer through my sample box to see if I have them.


----------

